# Eigener Webserver: Apache Webserver - jBoss



## janpaet (27. August 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe mir mittels dynDNS und meinem Router meinen Apache Webserver ins Web gestellt. Aufruf der Index.html (also meiner gesamten Homepage) über Port 80 funktioniert alles sehr gut.

Meine Frage:
Kann mir jemand einen Link oder einen Hinweis darüber geben, mit welcher Technologie ich eine Verbindung vom Apache Webserver 1.3 zum JBoss 4.2 bzw. zu dem im JBoss integrierten Servlet-Container Tomcat bekomme?
Oder geht's auch direkt, dass ich den Tomcat im JBoss als Webserver fungieren lasse und macht das Sinn bzgl. Sicherheit etc.? 

Hintergrund:
Ich möchte gern JSP-Seiten entwickeln, die via EJB 3.0 Daten aus einer Datenbank holen, um diese dann zu veröffentlichen.

Vielen Dank,
Gruß Jan


----------

